# what size crate for adult poo?



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi everyone. I realise that not all poos end up the same size but am trying to get some idea of wether I will need to increase crate size as Rocky grows and also I have my eye on a bed for Christmas and am in a dilemma as to which size to buy (makes a difference on both price and room it takes up) 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200604692...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 

At the moment I have a 30" crate and he has plenty of room in it but he is only 6 months old so I would expect a little more growth yet. He is 15" high to the shoulder and also 15" from neck to base of tail.
Would love to know, for those with adult poos (or poos over 1 year) what size crate (or bed) you have please.  x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I think a 36" crate will be fine ,Buddys in a 30" crate but it was getting way to small for him so ive just brought a 40" one only because i think Buddys going to be on the big side.Buddys 14" high and hes only 4 months.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo is coming up to 2 years and is 14.5" and has a 30" crate that is just about OK. In hindsight maybe a 36" would have been better but having said that I wouldn't have been able to fit it into the back of my very old Skoda Fabia Hatchback  I know, I know not a cool car  Looked into getting a tailgate guard for the car but at £200 it would have been worth more that the car.

If anyone has come a cross a cheap universal solution for something that stops dogs jumping out of the back of a hatchback when the boot is opened other than tying them up to the inside somewhere I'd be grateful.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mable is in a 36 in crate and I would imagine fully grown... she is about 4tins tall .. Wilf was in the same one until he was about 18months x


----------

